# Jordan Fatalities



## AWP (Nov 4, 2016)

3 US servicemembers killed in shootout at air base in Jordan, source says



> Three U.S. servicemembers were killed in a shootout Friday at the gates of an air base in southern Jordan, the military said, a U.S. official told Fox News.
> 
> It was not immediately clear what prompted the shooting.



Blue Skies


----------



## Dame (Nov 4, 2016)

Damn it! Rest in peace warriors.

I don't envy Jordan's king. He's fighting the same battle with home grown extremists.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 5, 2016)

RIP, warriors.


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 5, 2016)

Currently no indications that there's more to it. 



> Three U.S. military trainers were shot dead in Jordan on Friday when their car failed to stop at the gate of a military base and was fired on by Jordanian security forces, a Jordanian military source said.


Three U.S. trainers shot dead at Jordan base - military source


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warriors. May the cowards that ambushed you burn in that special place in hell. The place for cowards.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 5, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Warriors!


----------



## CDG (Nov 5, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 5, 2016)

_Shot dead at the entrance gate to the base when they failed to obey orders to stop._ I call it Bullshit. Bull. Fucking. Shit. Green on blue, just like the last time.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/05/world/middleeast/jordan-us-military-shooting.html?_r=0


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Any word on the names? Got a buddy over there right now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2016)

Names released.  

Department of Defense names 3 US soldiers killed in Jordan


----------



## CDG (Nov 17, 2016)

More news released on the investigation.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/17/w...=Editorial - Military - Early Bird Brief&_r=0


----------



## Etype (Nov 17, 2016)

The Jordanians like us, and want us there.

I feel like we could play hardball with them, and I hope we are.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 18, 2016)

We are...GID is on the offensive too.  But, they are in a very bad spot.....location, huge immigration/refugee issues.


----------

